# DC's Legends of Tomorrow



## Brian G Turner (Sep 4, 2016)

Looking to rent this out soon - however, does it crossover much with Arrow and Flash? Or does it pretty much run by itself with references, rather than crossover episodes?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 11, 2016)

Season 2 is coming up and i wouldn't be surprised if there were crossovers.


----------



## ctg (Sep 12, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Season 2 is coming up and i wouldn't be surprised if there were crossovers.



Oh season 2 looks very, very good. And to be honest, I quite enjoyed season 1 last year. 



Brian Turner said:


> Looking to rent this out soon - however, does it crossover much with Arrow and Flash? Or does it pretty much run by itself with references, rather than crossover episodes?



It's a different thing. No crossovers. The whole thing goes from Egypt dynasty to far future, and to place in between time and space, where the time-lords live. To be honest, I quite enjoyed this family show. There is darkness in it, but it's not too much or too grim for the young people. Although I think all of these superhero shows aren't the best thing for the smallest people.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Sep 19, 2016)

Captain Cold (played by Wentworth Miller) is coming back in Season 2, because NOBODY STAYS DEAD in comic related media!!!
I thought they killed him off so he could film Prison Break season 9000.


----------



## ctg (Sep 21, 2016)

Old_Man_Steve2016 said:


> I thought they killed him off so he could film Prison Break season 9000.



I like him quite a bit, but if he comes back from that temporal event, then that same thing applies to Rip Hunter's people.


----------

